# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty lữ hành Lacviet Travel

## dulichcungban

*Địa chỉ : Số 65 A4 Văn Chương - Q Đống Đa
Thành phố* : Hà Nội
*Số điện thoạ*i : (+84-4) 35188400 - 35188700 - 85868576
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Quốc Tế


Lac Viet Travel in HÀ NỘI tiền thân là Công ty TNHH Du lịch Lạc Việt, được thành lập từ ngày 20 tháng 10 năm 2001. Đến nay, sau gần 09 năm hoạt động Lac Viet Travel đã có những trải nghiệm để tạo nên một nền tảng vững chắc cho hệ thống dịch vụ Du lịch - Sự kiện trên thị trường Việt Nam & Quốc Tế, tạo dựng một hình ảnh tốt đẹp trong ký ức của Du Khách. Năm 2005, để phù hợp với xu hướng hoà nhập và phát triển của thị trường Công ty TNHH du lịch DV & TM Lạc Việt được chuyển đổi thành Công ty CPTM & Lữ hành Quốc tế LẠC VIỆT. Trong khi nhiều Công ty Du lịch lại chọn phương án kinh doanh bằng sự cạnh tranh về Giá dịch vụ mà bỏ qua Chất Lượng dịch vụ, Lac Viet Travel in HÀ NỘI vẫn quyết tâm đặt tiêu chí " Uy tín & Chất lượng Dịch Vụ cao cấp luôn đồng hành cùng với Khách Hàng " .

----------

